# Speaker Harness



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find the harness where I can connect aftermarket speakers to my OEM set up. I am a rook here and want an easy set up and looking for only a small upgrade in sound. Walmart has connectors for GM vechicles up to 2007 but nothing newer. 

Has anyone does this before? Links?

Thanks boys.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Do you know how to research the threads in electronics and audio forum ? Press forum tab , scroll down to electrical and audio . Comb through the threads to read all about the desired information .


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

brian v said:


> Do you know how to research the threads in electronics and audio forum ? Press forum tab , scroll down to electrical and audio . Comb through the threads to read all about the desired information .


I have ran multiple searches through the 59 pages of information hence the thread...


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is what I did, I took my old speaker that I was getting ride of and cut out the OEM harness from the old speaker and soldiered the wires to the harness. Added a little wire cover / black tape and was good to go with a OEM connection...


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Here is what I did, I took my old speaker that I was getting ride of and cut out the OEM harness from the old speaker and soldiered the wires to the harness. Added a little wire cover / black tape and was good to go with a OEM connection...


Yeah its the soldering part I dislike. I know there are adapters for older GM models that skip this stage altogether. Do you now if this exist for new models? I kind want to bypass all the splicing and soldiering that is usually involved. Thanks a lot for your input though! I know searching for a quick fix is easier said than done ha.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

there was not one that I could ever locate, which is why I decided to go this route. Just to clarify, I did not cut the car side of the wiring, used the wire that came with the new speakers and connected that to the oem speakers connection, so there is no splicing or cutting on the vehicle side.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh okay - did you happen to make a how to by chance? - Complete newbie here.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I did not, I can see if I can do a quick edit of the picture to better show what I'm meaning.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

If you don't mind, that is up to you, don't want to create work for you seeing how I am still up in the air about this. I am just playing around with ideas. I have ran endless searches for the adapters but as you said before you could find any, neither could I.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

To be frank I am unsure of your specific plans and if you could be a bit more descriptive of your intent ,then just maybe some one could possibly give you a direction or course of action you quite possibly can undertake .



Is your intent to upgrade the speakers . Not many short cuts that come to mind .

Try experimenting .


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a illistration showing the harness cut (using wire cutters, very easy) from the OEM speaker and moved over to the new speaker. I then illistrated connecting a new wire (normally comes with the new speakers) and making a short connection to the speaker and the harness. This way if you ever wanted to go back to Factory OEM condition just buy new rear speakers and plug back into the factor harness. hopes this helps alittle, never thought to grab photos when I did it.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

APCruze said:


> Here is a illistration showing the harness cut (using wire cutters, very easy) from the OEM speaker and moved over to the new speaker. I then illistrated connecting a new wire (normally comes with the new speakers) and making a short connection to the speaker and the harness. This way if you ever wanted to go back to Factory OEM condition just buy new rear speakers and plug back into the factor harness. hopes this helps alittle, never thought to grab photos when I did it.


No man, that's a huge help and thank you for doing that. Would that be the same process for the front speakers. I used wire strippers a few weeks ago for my LED cupholders, it was a hack job but perhaps its time to bring them out again haha


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea you could do the exact same thing for the front speakers although I did not replace my front speakers. If you have never soldiered before give it a try, its easy, just hot. It is really a simple thing for small size of wires. You could probably find a how to video on youtube. just remember to cover the exposed wire with either black electrical tape or other wire cover products.


----------

